
Twitter begins testing Reddit-style nested conversations - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/28/twitter-testing-nested-conversations/
======
keenmaster
Twitter hasn’t reached its full potential. It’s just not intuitive enough to
most people. When a new user signs up, they don’t know:

\- Who/what to follow, except a handful of celebrities and sports teams

\- When to compose tweets vs. passively consume them

\- The esoteric grammar of the intimidating Twitterverse

It seems like one must be a celebrity, CEO, or super user to use Twitter at
all. Clearly, that’s improving, albeit at a glacial pace. Worst of all was how
long it took for Twitter to add Twitter Topics.

~~~
siegeofcondor
> Twitter hasn’t reached its full potential. It’s just not intuitive enough to
> most people. When a new user signs up, they don’t know:

What? Twitter's selling point was how simple and intuitive it was.

> It seems like one must be a celebrity, CEO, or super fan to use Twitter at
> all.

That's because Twitter changed from a "user" focused to a
"celebrity/journalist/CEO/etc" focused platform.

If seems like you got introduced to twitter in the past 2 or 3 years. Twitter
was nothing like it is now. You are describing what twitter was 5 or 10 years
ago. I don't think twitter is going back towards a "user" oriented site. The
same with youtube, instagram, etc.

~~~
keenmaster
For Average Joe or Median Marsha:

YouTube —> watch videos

Instagram —> see and share photos

Reddit —> discuss whatever you want

Facebook —> share thoughts and experiences with friends

Twitter —> ???

I know what Twitter can be, if you really optimize it, but it takes patience
which a lot of people don’t have.

~~~
madiathomas
If I use twitter again, I will use it as a news source. I will follow news
outlets, IT personalities, sports personalities, sports clubs, and Presidents.
I won’t even tweet. Tweeting when you aren’t a celebrity or public figure is a
waste of time.

~~~
swozey
I never understood the point of twitter until I started following journalists,
professors, lawyers, etc. I still wish Twitter had Google+'s circles feature,
so I could group those (along with engineers) and flip between them. I don't
personally want to deal with multiple twitter accounts.

~~~
detaro
Twitter's list feature might help you a bit to get that, as might the
tweetdeck client.

------
jocoda
Reddit is being credited with usenet style nested threads?

the old is new again...

~~~
MDWolinski
Same thought I had when I read the title, forums have been using nested
threads for the longest time.

~~~
buboard
i mean, hellooo, we are in a nested thread

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
_echoes_ N E S T E D _echoes_

------
paulgb
For those who can't wait, I wrote an open-source FireFox and Chrome plugin
that gives a tree view of a conversation:
[https://treeverse.app](https://treeverse.app)

------
tenryuu
Anyone got a mirror of this article? I can't click this link without ublock
complaining about being passed through advertising trackers

~~~
sojmq
Me too, it tries to redirect me through "guce.advertising.com" because I have
enabled the list "Peter Lowe’s Ad and tracking server list".

You don't actually need to click, this is a preview:

[https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1199446847560880128/pho...](https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1199446847560880128/photo/1)

